# Flash ROM on unlock note



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey a Buddy of mine have the note and he said it unlock, is it OK to flash the ICS update and will it still be unlock? I just wanna make this clear if it will effect any thing and he also using simple mobile on the note or would I have to unlock it again?? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

if it was unlocked via unlock code its perm unlocked no matter how many times you flash roms or radios.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

OK thanks for the info

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## howardbamber (Sep 21, 2012)

No its NOT. Some Roms cause the phone to network lock even if it was bought factory unlocked, like mine. See xda on this.
They put two apps on the google store to unlock should it happen. Criskelo Rom even has a patch to unlock, should it lock the phone

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,howardbamber
Yes you are right some of the custome roms I have tryed have locked my Galaxy note to,but i have mangaed to unlock it by using the unlock code.If you need a solution for your mobile visit the site Unlock-Zone.com as they are providing the unlock code at low cost.You can get the unlock code from the site by providing some basic information about the phone like the country and the network to which the phone is locked to.After providing this information you will get the unlock code via mail,using the unlock code you can unlock your note to use it with any other GSM network of your choice.


----------

